# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  How to treat a small infected wound without a doctor visit...?

## Reason

Have a small but deeper than average scrape about the size of a quarter that I got about 2 weeks ago that is taking forever to heal.

I have been cleaning it with hot soap and water and covering it with a prescription version of neosporin (erythromycin) that I have left from last year.

Wound is only 20% or so healed after 2 weeks and red around the edges but not at an alarming level of redness.

I was reading that a povidone-iodine & boiled water solution is good for cleaning the wound.

I'd like to avoid a pricey doctor visit and a pricey antibiotic prescription if I can.

I've had a decent amount of basic medical training and I am very surprised at how long this is taking to heal... Very odd.

~~Update~~

I used hydrogen peroxide on a daily basis for the first week but then I  read online in many locations that hydrogen peroxide is actually not  recommended because it eats away the scab and healthy tissue as well as  the bad.

Here is a picture. It's on the side of my ankle.

----------


## MelissaWV

Bump for more experienced assistance.

The only advice I will offer, personally, is that you should scrutinize the prescription Neosporin.  Is it expired?  Using something from a year ago is not always a good idea.  It might not be doing much of anything.

----------


## brandon

You don't.


Go to the doctor and get some antibiotics before it spreads to your blood or  becomes Necrotizing fasciitis. Cellulitis is nothing to mess around with.


However, if for some reason you really couldn't go to the doctor, I would suggest maggot therapy

----------


## MelissaWV

> You don't.
> 
> 
> Go to the doctor and get some antibiotics before it spreads to your blood or  becomes Necrotizing fasciitis. Cellulitis is nothing to mess around with.


I would agree with this, actually.  I only now reread it and noticed you said two weeks.  For some reason I kept thinking you said two days.

Two weeks is quite awhile for something to only be 20% healed up, and at this point anything topical is not going to deal with infection that has spread to the rest of your body and taken hold.

A lot of doctors (or urgent care centers, for that matter) stock basic antibiotics and sell them for minimal cost.  If you haven't had a Tetanus shot in awhile, you may be on the hook for that as well.  My last one was $80 but I have heard horror stories of it being higher lately.  Be prepared.

----------


## constituent

i had a brown recluse bite when i was in my early 20's.  not having the money for a dr's visit, I just suffered with it for almost two weeks.  basically, just stayed hopped-up on pain killers, and using a knife I dug the bite open to drain it (it poured, literally poured puss and blood).  I would soak it in a hot bath, then sit next to the tub and put lots of pressure around the wound to "drain" it.  

Non-stopped hydrogen peroxide, I hoped, would heal the wound.  It didn't.

Long story short, go to the dr. now and get some antibiotics.   Save yourself much unnecessary pain and a potentially life threatening staph infection by just getting the dr. visit out of the way asap.

(Unless you have ready access to amoxicillin.  In Mexico it's OTC, so these days I tend to keep a supply handy.  In that case, just take antibiotics and flush the wound frequently w/ a sterile saline solution.)

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Got any pictures?

A quarter is a pretty big size.  20% might be quite a lot given the size for two weeks.  Cleaning with soap is probably not helping your healing.  Soap kills not just bacteria, but also exposed new cells.  That's why it burns.  Use boiled fresh water (let it cool) with no soap for cleaning.  Switch to Aloe Vera as a salve rather than the tube of lab goo.  Keep it covered and avoid moisture on the bandages.  Change bandages regularly.

----------


## torchbearer

hydrogen peroxide, keep it clean.
that stuff saved my leg in jamaica.

----------


## angelatc

> hydrogen peroxide, keep it clean.
> that stuff saved my leg in jamaica.


This.

----------


## MelissaWV

> hydrogen peroxide, keep it clean.
> that stuff saved my leg in jamaica.


If it's a wide open wound, overuse can warp the edges.  I've been told by several surgeons that part of the reason my arm will never heal flat is because I doused the thing in hydrogen peroxide so often.  It's not like I had a choice, but it's something to consider.  I'd rather have a scar than an infection, but I'd much rather have neither, y'know?

----------


## torchbearer

> If it's a wide open wound, overuse can warp the edges.  I've been told by several surgeons that part of the reason my arm will never heal flat is because I doused the thing in hydrogen peroxide so often.  It's not like I had a choice, but it's something to consider.  I'd rather have a scar than an infection, but I'd much rather have neither, y'know?


my knee looks fine and i had an infection that was a day away from getting my leg removed.
cleaned the wound and redressed it every few hours.

----------


## MelissaWV

> my knee looks fine and i had an infection that was a day away from getting my leg removed.
> cleaned the wound and redressed it every few hours.


My arm looks like I've been branded by Nike   As I said, it depends on the style of the wound.  I love the stuff for little scrapes and wounds for short periods of time.  I'm not sure something two weeks old the size of a quarter that isn't healing merits exclusive home treatment, but to each his own.

----------


## TER

is the wound very painful?  Mildly tender?  Itchy? Does it feel like there is fluid or pus below it?  What were the circumstances of the injury?  How did it happen? Did it occur in a lake?  You need to give a bit more information and a picture would be very helpful.

----------


## torchbearer

> My arm looks like I've been branded by Nike   As I said, it depends on the style of the wound.  I love the stuff for little scrapes and wounds for short periods of time.  I'm not sure something two weeks old the size of a quarter that isn't healing merits exclusive home treatment, but to each his own.


point of info, i used the hyrdrogen peroxide treatment because i was stuck in the wilds of a third world country. i had a scrape on my knee that turned into a green leg while hiking blue mountain.
it wasn't a small scrape.
having nothing but access to very simple remedies, the hydrogen peroxide saved my leg. if you can't afford to go a doctor for a wound, it will keep it from getting infected, it will promote clotting on wounds that keep bleeding.

obviously, you'd get better treatment at a hospital.

----------


## Working Poor

have you tried duo-derm?

----------


## tmosley

PM me your address and I'll send you one of our bandages.  It should take care of the infection.

----------


## pacelli

Are you absolutely positive that you have been using Erythromycin ointment?  Erythromycin ointment is generally used for the treatment of acne, meaning that it is a topical treatment to slow the growth of bacteria ON the skin.  

The Erythromycin may be your problem.  If I had a similar wound I would immediately stop using the Erythromycin ointment for starters.




> Although erythromycin was previously available for topical use in the treatment of superficial infections of the skin caused by susceptible bacteria, minor skin infections and wounds usually heal without treatment, and systemic anti-infective therapy is required for the treatment of serious or extensive skin infections such as impetigo. *The currently available erythromycin ointment is intended for topical use in the treatment of inflammatory acne and not for the treatment of superficial infections of the skin.* The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) advisory panel on over-the-counter antimicrobial drugs has concluded that *there is a lack of substantial evidence to demonstrate that topical anti-infectives, including topical erythromycin, are effective as skin wound anti-infectives. In addition, most clinicians state that indiscriminate use of topical erythromycin may result in the emergence of organisms resistant to the drug.*


http://www.bonehome.com/druginfo/mon...ograph&print=1

----------


## brandon

You should be able to find a clinic for $50 or less, and generic Bactrim only costs about $15. Just pay the money and get proper treatment.

----------


## DamianTV

You might wanna go to the doctor for this.

Think STD.  Just because one no longer has symptoms of a particular STD does not mean that they can not transmit said infection to others.  Not exactly sure why it wont heal...

----------


## Reason

I used hydrogen peroxide on a daily basis for the first week but then I read online in many locations that hydrogen peroxide is actually not recommended because it eats away the scab and healthy tissue as well as the bad.

Here is a picture. It's on the side of my ankle.

----------


## CCTelander

I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV, but maybe a personal experience of mine will be helpful.

About 4 years ago I was helping a friend clean up a bunch of 100+ year old plaster lath that he'd removed fom an old house he bought. During the process I stepped on a nail and my toe got infected badly. The infection just wouldn't heal up. In spite of numerous trips to the doctor, and increasingly more powerful antibiotics, the toe remained swollen and infected well over a year later. According to the doc my next step was a bone scan and IV antibiotics, at the cost of thousands of dollars that I just didn't have.

So, being a believer in alternative treatments anyway, I went that route.

I started with several cloves of fresh garlic crushed into a few ounces of V8, 4-6 times a day. I also added 14 drops of iodine (as Lugol's solution) to the mix, along with about 1/4 teaspoon of the hottest cayenne powder I could get locally and 4-6 drppers full of the Echinacea + formula found here: https://www.herbdoc.com/index.php?op...id=8&Itemid=42

In addition I was also taking sdeveral drops of oil of oregano sublingually, several times a day.

Topically I was applying iodine, hydrogen peroxide, and the Deep Tissue Oil and Anti-I herbal formulas found here: https://www.herbdoc.com/index.php?op...d=20&Itemid=42

I did the topical treatments several times a day as well.

Within a month the swelling was completely gone, and there were no signs of infection whatever. It's been fine ever since.

Don't know if this will help, but it's what I did and it worked for me.

----------


## Acala

> I've been told by several surgeons that part of the reason my arm will never heal flat is because I doused the thing in hydrogen peroxide so often.  It's not like I had a choice, but it's something to consider.  I'd rather have a scar than an infection, but I'd much rather have neither, y'know?



Funny, but I don't see a scar on your arm in your avatar picture.

----------


## phill4paul

2 weeks seems like a long time for a wound of a quarter inch to heal only 20%.

  All I can give is a personal experience as others have, but of course, the choice is yours.

  While washing a drinking glass I got in a hurry and instead of using the long handle cleaning sponge just forced my hand into while turning it clockwise and anti. Glass broke. Sliced the finger from the first knuckle to the hand. I used pressure to staunch the bleeding and wrapped it tight that night. The next morning it was apparent that it was too swollen and jagged of a cut for stitches.

  So I cleaned it 3 times a day with hydro-peroxide and applied triple-antibiotic and fresh dressings. I was able to use it again 3 weeks later and there is hardly a scar. Hope this helps. Good luck with whatever route you take.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Funny, but I don't see a scar on your arm in your avatar picture.


Even *if* that were me, which it never is, my scar is on the left forearm.  It has its good days and its bad days.  I'm thinking of bedazzling it or something.

----------


## Suzu

> (Unless you have ready access to amoxicillin.  In Mexico it's OTC, so these days I tend to keep a supply handy.)


You can buy 250 mg capsules of amoxycillin in any feed store for about $10-15/bottle. It's sold for adding to aquariums but is perfectly safe to eat. Look up the correct human dosage online.

----------


## constituent

> You can buy 250 mg capsules of amoxycillin in any feed store for about $10-15/bottle. It's sold for adding to aquariums but is perfectly safe to eat. Look up the correct human dosage online.


wow, that's useful and PRACTICAL!  Many thanks Suzu!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

In that location it might get irritated, by rubbing, stretching or moving it too much. Do you have any signs of an infection? Severe pain? Very hot? Red lines coming from it? Then you should go to a doctor.

Other wise, best bet is to let it scab over and heal. Don't keep re-opening it. I clean small wounds with hot water and soap, and then pour on the high-concentration (91%) isopropyl alcohol. Bandage it, try not to irritate it anymore, and let it heal. Works for me.

----------


## dannno

Natures BEST anti-septic is tea tree oil... 

http://www.amazon.com/Desert-Essence.../dp/B000U5W72E

I'd get some of that and apply a couple times a day, it works GREAT and will help speed up your healing.

This is also good advice:




> I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV, but maybe a personal experience of mine will be helpful.
> 
> About 4 years ago I was helping a friend clean up a bunch of 100+ year old plaster lath that he'd removed fom an old house he bought. During the process I stepped on a nail and my toe got infected badly. The infection just wouldn't heal up. In spite of numerous trips to the doctor, and increasingly more powerful antibiotics, the toe remained swollen and infected well over a year later. According to the doc my next step was a bone scan and IV antibiotics, at the cost of thousands of dollars that I just didn't have.
> 
> So, being a believer in alternative treatments anyway, I went that route.
> 
> I started with several cloves of fresh garlic crushed into a few ounces of V8, 4-6 times a day. I also added 14 drops of iodine (as Lugol's solution) to the mix, along with about 1/4 teaspoon of the hottest cayenne powder I could get locally and 4-6 drppers full of the Echinacea + formula found here: https://www.herbdoc.com/index.php?op...id=8&Itemid=42
> 
> In addition I was also taking sdeveral drops of oil of oregano sublingually, several times a day.
> ...



In the mean time I'd mix it up, neosporin and hydrogen peroxide..

----------


## noxagol

In my experiences, and I've had some really nasty wounds, just bandage it and let it be. Change the bandage with a sterile one when need be. You're fidgeting with it too much and are keeping it from healing. All wounds get infected to some degree. If it is not exceedingly sore, swollen, hot, or red lines not coming from it, then just let it heal. If you can feel your pulse in the wound when you are relaxed, it becomes very hot to the touch, or red lines start coming from it, then you need to get some antibiotics.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You can buy 250 mg capsules of amoxycillin in any feed store for about $10-15/bottle. It's sold for adding to aquariums but is perfectly safe to eat. Look up the correct human dosage online.




According to quite a few survival sites, this stuff is exactly the same as the human stuff same marking, color and properties.

----------


## Acala

> my scar is on the left forearm.


So you posed for your avatar picture with your left forearm out of frame! 




> I'm thinking of bedazzling it or something.


You should install a laser in it!!!  Think how impressive you would be at meetings.

"Wow!  She really takes her presentations seriously!"

----------


## Krugerrand

> I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV, but maybe a personal experience of mine will be helpful.
> 
> About 4 years ago I was helping a friend clean up a bunch of 100+ year old plaster lath that he'd removed fom an old house he bought. During the process I stepped on a nail and my toe got infected badly. The infection just wouldn't heal up. In spite of numerous trips to the doctor, and increasingly more powerful antibiotics, the toe remained swollen and infected well over a year later. According to the doc my next step was a bone scan and IV antibiotics, at the cost of thousands of dollars that I just didn't have.
> 
> So, being a believer in alternative treatments anyway, I went that route.
> 
> I started with several cloves of fresh garlic crushed into a few ounces of V8, 4-6 times a day. I also added 14 drops of iodine (as Lugol's solution) to the mix, along with about 1/4 teaspoon of the hottest cayenne powder I could get locally and 4-6 drppers full of the Echinacea + formula found here: https://www.herbdoc.com/index.php?op...id=8&Itemid=42
> 
> In addition I was also taking sdeveral drops of oil of oregano sublingually, several times a day.
> ...


Be exceedingly cautious with iodine if you have any sort of thyroid condition.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Honey... yes, seriously, honey.  http://dermnetnz.org/treatments/honey.html

"High osmolality - Honey is a saturated or supersaturated solution of sugars that has strong interaction with water molecules. The lack of free water inhibits the growth of microorganisms.

Hydrogen peroxide - When honey is diluted by wound exudates, hydrogen peroxide is produced via a glucose oxidase enzyme reaction. This is released slowly to provide antibacterial activity but does not damage tissue.

Antibacterial phytochemicals - Some honeys still have antimicrobial activity even when hydrogen peroxide activity has been removed. The honey from Manuka trees (Leptospermum scoparium) has been found to have high levels of this antibacterial phytochemical."

Although if it looks like infection may be spreading, it's not something to screw around with, so go to a doctor.

----------


## pcosmar

Learn to do your own minor repairs.
There are many books and information online. From first aid to minor surgery, you can do much for yourself.
There are antibiotics and other medications available over the counter, Some for animals will work well for humans and can be found at farm supply of veterinary vendors. 

I am fortunate to have a natural resistance, both to chemicals and infection. 
I just did some surgery on myself. I had jammed some wood into my knuckle over a year ago. I pulled out the spike, but some had broken off in my finger. I got 2 chunks out last fall and just sat down and got another piece of it out.
Tools, Ambesol, Rubbing Alcohol and an Exacto knife



That is the removed piece laying on my finger. about 1/2inch long, and toothpick thick.
I think I finally got it all.

----------


## pacelli

Nice work pcosmar!

----------


## angelatc

So Ambesol will work places other than the gums? Good to know.

----------


## pcosmar

> So Ambesol will work places other than the gums? Good to know.


Better than nothing, yes it will numb the surface somewhat. Rub it in and give it a few minutes.

In years past a few grains of cocaine would be effective. But not really available presently.

----------


## DamianTV

If I ever get hemroids Im gonna use Ambesol on my butthole!

(that ought to kill this thread...)

----------


## pcosmar

> If I ever get hemroids Im gonna use Ambesol on my butthole!
> 
> (that ought to kill this thread...)


 

There are likely other remedies.

(_a dried corncob soaked in kerosene_), comes to mind

----------


## Reason

I stopped using the prescription ointment and have been using only the neosporin and it looks a lot better now. =)

----------


## hillbilly123069

Raw uncooked honey or triple action antibiotic.

----------


## pacelli

> I stopped using the prescription ointment and have been using only the neosporin and it looks a lot better now. =)


Glad to hear it~!

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> So Ambesol will work places other than the gums? Good to know.


Also good for a laugh at parties when placed on an unsuspecting mark's beer can.
The more talkative the better.

----------


## bucfish

Colloidal Silver will work

----------


## tmosley

Seriously, send me a PM.  I have a special bandage that isn't on the market yet.  It will help your wound to heal very quickly.

----------


## Carson

A one-a-day vitamin shouldn't hurt. 

Also maybe have your blood sugar tested. Slow healing is talked about as being a symptom of diabetes. Specially feet or other extremities.




P.S. If you do go see a doctor make sure you count these post. Some of them like to know if your coming for a second or the hundred and eleventy twelveth.

----------


## Valli6

I too learned the hard way, that continually drenching an infected scrape with peroxide will prevent it from healing -  25 years later, I still have the scar from a nasty sidewalk scrape. 

Have since found that an infected wound often begins healing faster if you just allow it some time to dry up first. Continue cleaning daily with the iodine cleanser, but leave the wound uncovered and exposed to the air, no ointment. This allows the dead skin to dry and harden. Each day the gooey area should shrink. If it begins to itch once the scab forms, apply some neosporin-type ointment with a band-aid so you don't scratch it off.

----------


## Roxi

If it had spread infection to your bloodstream you would have a fever as long as you have a decent immune system, So take your temp periodically.

Iodine is what to use IMO

My husband recently did this to his finger and I treated it home, first washing (no soap) then iodine, then Neomycin, then bandage, repeat several times a day.... This was done from the moment it happened though. It took around a month to heal and he has a pretty cool scar from it

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I stopped using the prescription ointment and have been using only the neosporin and it looks a lot better now. =)


Good to hear.  It sounds like maybe you were cleaning it too often at first.  You should really only need to clean and disinfect with peroxide once unless it's something major.  Continuous peroxide use would keep it from getting infected, but it also prevents the new cells from forming.

----------

